# Rodent Central - Outside



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Due to boredom yesterday, I made an outdoor enclosure for my two rodents. It's all temporary, but something I can work with. I really like it and my bunny and guinea pig seem to like it, too, so it's a score. One wall is pretty much cardboard, except one little piece of wood blocking a Spot-sized exit, but each cardboard box is a shelter neither of them has really checked out. Yes, two of four walls are able to be jumped over, but Opal hasn't done that. She's rubbed her chin on one spot of fencing and then hopped around, ate a little greens (the very greens she's been reluctant to eat for months now when I bring them in). Spot meanwhile pigged out. I want to make it bigger and wider, but since my materials were limited, well...I think this is a pretty neat start. Tried posting yesterday, but I never got around to it. The cats can actually hop in, but they're scared of Opal. The black cat you see in the image with the two rodents is the baby of the squad. He's scared of Opal just because she's new to him.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Just curious have you ever tried those bunny harnesses? I had one for my rabbit in the past and it was actually pretty fun. 
Looks like a fun little enclosure! I always just got the top of a wire cage and set it on the ground for outside time, too lazy to build one. lol


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I did have a harness for a previous rabbit, but I haven't found one for my Dwarf X3 I bought a cat harness for her, but instead I use it for my three-legged cat since Opal has figured out to escape it if I don't watch her closely.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I should do something like this for my Gerbils. :3


----------

